# Serbian (BCS): ama



## mezzanine.

Zdravo, 

u jednom srpskom tekstu našla sam izraz 'ama'. Pretpostavljam da je ovo neka poštapalica, al' iz konteksta ne mogu da skontam o čemu je reč. Jel' se odnosi samo za žene? Jel' ova reč turskog porekla?

Hvala unapred.


----------



## WannaBeMe

_Ama_ jeste turcizam a na turskom znači _ali_ (but).
Srbi, Bošnjaci i Makedonci koriste _ama_ kao povik.
Ama kuda si pošao = Ta kuda si pošao = Pa kuda si pošao = Kuda si to pošao.

Na malo


----------



## iobyo

Na makedonskom _ама _je i razgovorni sinonim za _но_. Gotovo niko ne govori _но_.


----------



## Duya

...i često ima konotaciju da je govornik nestrpljiv ili nervozan.


----------



## mezzanine.

Hvala svima : )


----------



## ticegatac

Речник турцизама у српском језику Абдулаха Шкаљића каже:
*ама, еме* конјункт,(ар) _али, само. _


----------



## phosphore

> *ama*, tur. vezn. *1.* suprotni *a.* _za dopunjavanje prethodnog iskaza nečim što je sa njim u suprotnosti ili nečim što se ne očekuje: ali_. - I ona je u njega gledala, ama ga se nije bojala. *b.* _za ograničenje značenja prethodnog iskaza_. - Nije lepa, ama je dobra kao hleb. *2.* _za dopunjavanje i pojačavanje, isticanje ranije rečenog_. - Zapevaj štogod, ama lepo, starinski. Priznaj mi sve, ama baš sve. *3.* _u službi rečce_. *a.* _za isticanje slaganja, saglašavanja sa onim što je ranije rečeno_. - Ama, lepo kaže naš narod da se bez novca ne može ni u crkvu. *b.* _za izražavanje čuđenja, iznenađenja, ljutnje, nestrpljenja i sl_. - Ama, odakle ti to znaš?! Ama, šta imaš ti da se slažeš ili ne slažeš. Ama, ljudi, nemojte žuriti! Ama, dosta više! *4.* _u pril. službi, za pojačavanje_. *a.* _baš, upravo_. - U kući ne beše ama nikoga. Čuje dobro ama i najtiši šapat. *b.* _bar, barem, makar_. - Ama da se jednom setio da mi ponudi pomoć. (Milica Vujanić et al., _Rečnik srpskoga jezika_, Novi Sad: Matica srpska, 2007.)


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian "ama" is also used in informal speech. The formal form is "no", and a more poetic one is "ala".


----------



## Orlin

> ama, tur. vezn. 1. suprotni a. _za dopunjavanje prethodnog iskaza nečim što je sa njim u suprotnosti ili nečim što se ne očekuje: ali_. - I ona je u njega gledala, ama ga se nije bojala. b. _za ograničenje značenja prethodnog iskaza_. - Nije lepa, ama je dobra kao hleb. 2. _za dopunjavanje i pojačavanje, isticanje ranije rečenog_. - Zapevaj štogod, ama lepo, starinski. Priznaj mi sve, ama baš sve. 3. _u službi rečce_. a. _za isticanje slaganja, saglašavanja sa onim što je ranije rečeno_. - Ama, lepo kaže naš narod da se bez novca ne može ni u crkvu. b. _za izražavanje čuđenja, iznenađenja, ljutnje, nestrpljenja i sl_. - Ama, odakle ti to znaš?! Ama, šta imaš ti da se slažeš ili ne slažeš. Ama, ljudi, nemojte žuriti! Ama, dosta više! 4. _u pril. službi, za pojačavanje_. a. _baš, upravo_. - U kući ne beše ama nikoga. Čuje dobro ama i najtiši šapat. b. _bar, barem, makar_. - Ama da se jednom setio da mi ponudi pomoć. (Milica Vujanić et al., _Rečnik srpskoga jezika_, Novi Sad: Matica srpska, 2007.)


 


DarkChild said:


> In Bulgarian "ama" is also used in informal speech. The formal form is "no", and a more poetic one is "ala".


 
Kako vidim, upotrebe "ama" u bugarskom i srpskom skoro su identične.


----------

